# Bach concertos question.



## KaerbEmEvig (Dec 15, 2009)

I would like to know whether:

Bach: Concertos (Universal Music Polska/Archiv)









and

Bach Complete Harpsichord Concertos (Universal Music Polska/Archiv)









contain pieces performed by the same musicians (especially the harpsichord and violins).

This is the shop I will be buying from (most likely), it's in Polish, though:

http://www.traffic-club.pl/sklep/muzyka_show/id_product/154680.html

http://www.traffic-club.pl/sklep/muzyka_show/id_product/101308.html

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Artemis (Dec 8, 2007)

Unfortunately Polish is one European language I haven't mastered, along with most others I might add. A bit a French, a smattering of Italian, a slightly better grip of Spanish, is about as far as I can go. And in an emergency, a teeny bit of German. I'm not bad at American, and am trying to get back into English English again.

Anyway, I can see enough from the Polish sources; the two CD sets you refer to are both by the English Concert directed by Trevor Pinnock. There is a lot of overlap between the two sets in content. If I were to choose either one it would be the set that includes BWV 1041-1043, as these are Bach's main violin concertos, plus BWV 1044 which is the Concerto for Flute, Violin & Harpsichord which is also very good. This is not quite what you asked for but I hope it may help


----------



## KaerbEmEvig (Dec 15, 2009)

You recommend the first set, fair enough (only a bit more expensive and yet with two more CDs). On the other hand I've been considering buying it in an in-real-life shop, but it seems they only offer the second set.

I will be heading to one anyways (got to ask them whether I can make them ship CDs that they do not currently offer).


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2009)

I believe the first set includes everything in the second set. I have the first set, and greatly enjoy it - I would go with that one.


----------



## Rafael2007 (Mar 4, 2010)

I have not listened to the second. However, I have the first set and it is great.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

I can't tell which pieces are recorded in which box-sets from the pictures above. But I do have the original separate/individual CD releases of Bach's complete harpsichord concertos played by The English Concert/Trevor Pinnock. Yes, I agree they are outstanding performances in every way and outstanding recordings.

I also have Christopher Hogwood's version with The Academy of Ancient Musis; Christophe Rousset as soloist. Fine set indeed, but I prefer Pinnock's.


----------

